# Tankless Help



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I installed an outdoor Rheem tankless for a buddy and last night they had a severe lightning storm and now the controller is blank and will not turn on.

I guess lightning could fry the controller; but, is there a fuse somewhere I can have him look, he's 3 hrs from me and I would like to get him back online without having to go.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Is it plugged into an outlet or hardwired? Did anything else go off also?






Paul


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Plugged and all breakers are in good working order.


----------



## Surfing Plumber (Sep 27, 2011)

the circuit board is fried or the GFI is busted, have you try calling the tech support line? most likely its the GFI (power converter). Try giving them a call? I used to deal with Rheem and was tired of their run around from their service technician. I now install Noritz, and the service is unmatchable


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Did you try an extension cord to another outlet?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

1-800-432-8373 

They close at 5 central. If you call that number yourself and use the business owner option, just had to call them earlier, was off the phone with the part ordered in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## liquid plumber (Nov 25, 2011)

must be some sort of surge protection on a tankless...... hit up tech support


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

liquid plumber said:


> must be some sort of surge protection on a tankless...... hit up tech support


If I'm not mistaken the rheem tankless do not have any inline fuses or surge protection as other heaters do, power goes straight to the board.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> If I'm not mistaken the rheem tankless do not have any inline fuses or surge protection as other heaters do, power goes straight to the board.


That increases the chance of the board being fried from surges and such, from what I can see.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Okay, I guess an update is in order.

This is on my buddies home over 2 hrs away. I gave him the number to tach and they walked him thru it and decided the board was fried (thanks Surfing plumber). They sent him a new board and the number to a plumber in that area...he called them to come out...they never did, he installed the board himself and his wife is very happy with him...the other plumber, not so much.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

I was wrong, I swear on older models I've worked on they didn't have those fuses to the left.


----------

